# American Idol fans? Nashville Star?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OK-so I am a pretty big American Idol and Nashville Star fan...








I have watched them every season...probably because it is one of my dreams that won't ever come true...except I wanted to sing on the Grand Ole Opry Stage...so I REALLY like Nashville Star better!









So, just wondering what you have thought about the American Idol season so far? The contestants, the song choices, etc. What about the ones that have been kicked off? Who do you think will get kicked off tonight?

This is my opinion so far on American Idol...GIRLS: I REALLY thought the little Janay girl should have gone last week. I don't think she is gonna make it far...as far as the rest of the girls...some of them have more talent than others, but all of them are REALLY good. I think I am going to be disappointed sometime down the road because I really like the girls that are leading toward the country genre and most of America is not going to lead that direction!!!







Last night...the judges got onto Carrie Underwood (my fav so far) for getting AWAY from her country songs...and the song she sang WAS a country song!!!







And she was awesome! I didn't get it!







MEN: Lots of talent...some are better performers than singers...I wish they would lose the band and back-up singers so that we can actually hear THEM! The Nikko guy from St. Louis was AWESOME singing "Lets Get It On!" 

I don't understand why they are just letting them pick their own songs this year...it is all so different. In the past they have had a different genre or era of music they had to sing each week, so that we could see their diversity. Why are they not doing that this year? Just my opinion, but I can't say those rocker guys are going to be all that diversified







. Anyway, I liked the different music and seeing how they approached it each time.








I don't know which two are going tonight...it makes me sad because I can't really choose! I like lots of them!









Nashville Star...
Last night was the first night...it was great! One girl was supposedly sick and ended up running off the stage...food poisoning+nerves they said...







Poor thing!
Anyway, it will be interesting too to see who makes it...

So, do ya'll think I am nuts?!







It's ok..it gives me something to talk about with my kids at school b/c lots of them watch it too...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm an AI fan also...never heard of nashville star LOL...ne ways...there are some louisiana people im rooting for of course...but i think one is going home tonight








i dont think they do the genra thing until it gets down to the top 12. i do think the guys are more talented than the girls. i wish it wasnt a half guy/girl thing b/c i can see more of the guys in the top 12 than the girls. but thats my opinion. janay better go tonight..i just hope the other isnt Lindsay whom is from Louisiana. as far as the guys i'm attatched to Bo and Scott...i think constatine is going but i dont know who else


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My husband and I are Idol fans  I think this season they are extending the semi-finals and that once the top 12 are in, they'll go to the formula we're waiting for: watching the contestants struggle with different genres. I am looking forward to it!

My take on this season: I think the guys are awesome, much better than the girls.

My faves so far (this will vary depending on performance, sometimes I start out not really liking someone and their gain my attention and respect--or sometimes someone I begin liking bombs out...although Fantasia was always my favorite last year):

Bo Brice is amazing. Constantine, too. And I really like Anthony Federov and Anwar Robinson.

As for the girls: I thought Mikalah Gordon was awesome last night. I really like Vonzell Solomon. I like Nadia Turner but didn't like her performance last night. I also like Kerri, Jessica, Amanda.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We also watch AI. I have to say, though, that I am holding judgement until I see how the voting goes this year. Last year I was so ANGRY at the block voting for the teenagers that I quit watching. I emailed FOX several times and finally refused to participate any longer. I'm peeved that they haven't changed the voting to keep repeated calls from the same number from getting through. They are making enough money on this show to institute fairer voting procedures.

I know you probably didn't want to hear my rant, but there you have it. I love the two blond girls. They can really sing. In fact, I think the talent is awesome this year! I don't even know how I would choose. I also love the rockers.

I'm not familiar with the other show, but we are reality junkies - Survivor, Apprentice, The Great Race, Celebrity Mole, etc. The only ones that we don't like are bachelor and bachelorette - can't watch women allow themselves to be "chosen" by men.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Anthony Federov is my favorite guy by all accounts...his voice is AWESOME to me...so rich and warm...I wish he would sing me to sleep at night..







I also like Anwar, Nikko, and Travis...I like Scott, but I wasn't crazy about his performance this week.







I really don't know which guy will go. I figure Constantine might...but Scott or Travis might too. I am torn, because I just remembered that I didn't like David Brown's performance much either..









As for the girls...their voices are ALL so different...there are things I like about most of them-except Janay and Mikalah....I wish they would go this week. The girls are really gonna tear me up worse than the men-because I hate to see most of them go.

Ya'll are probably right about finishing this way until they get to the top 12. That makes sense, I just hadn't heard them say that...









I liked Fantasia last year for the most part...I really liked Clay and Ruben too...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought Melinda was much better than Janay! I wasn't happy about that.
Lindsey's boring.
Celena--I like her and I hate her. I dont know why







.
Amanda--I can't get that "turn the beat around" out of my head!
Mikalah--I like her personality, but she reminds me too much of...is it Fran something from the Nanny? I think she's cute, but too much is annoying.

Amanda and Carrie are my favorites for now.

Boys:
Constantine--I liked his audition song, but I still cant brush off the fact that he ditched his band.
Travis Tucker--I don't care too much for even if he can dance

Nikko and Mario are my favorites for now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 2 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Mikalah--I like her personality, but she reminds me too much of...is it Fran something from the Nanny?  I think she's cute, but too much is annoying.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39401*


[/QUOTE]


YEAH! That is who she reminds me of!!! She has a great personality...but I just don't think she is all that great of a singer...not a fan of her voice I guess...but I wasn't a fan of Fantasia's voice at the beginning last year either...her performances actually caused her to grow on me! She won me over last year when she sang "Summertime!" (I think that was the song it was...







now that I say that, I am not sure that was the one-but I'm pretty sure it was







...) Anyway, it was a great performance and it took my breath away....after that I was a fan!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

funny..she reminds me of mini driver!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

20 more minutes til it's on!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 2 2005, 08:40 PM
> *20 more minutes til it's on!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I am watching about that butthole Scott Peterson right now!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am a big IA fan too. I am watching it right now!  I didnt get to watch the girls yesterday, I was on the phone the whole time. I did watch the guys though. I really thought Nikko sang his Let's Get It On, REALLY well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I like that they are not dragging out the announcement of who is leaving. It is kinder to the contestants this way, I think. I'm glad that Jessica and Carrie are safe.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I cannot BELIEVE that Aloha left before Janay!!!!





















I was sad for Selena though...I liked her...not my fav...but I liked her...







I think that Randy and Paula really wanted Janay gone too!

More commentary after the men are announced!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 2 2005, 09:18 PM
> *I like that they are not dragging out the announcement of who is leaving.  It is kinder to the contestants this way, I think.  I'm glad that Jessica and Carrie are safe.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39423*


[/QUOTE]


I like that they are not making them sing either...I have always thought that was really sucky to do to them when they were upset!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

A little bit of sour grapes about the air-time, but he IS right...the more times they get highlighted in the audition clips etc...the more votes they are gonna end up getting..the more people remember them.

I was really not surprised by David Brown-I thought he hit many bad notes...(pitchy as Randy likes to say!), but I was surprised a little bit by Joseph....

Oh well, off to next week!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 2 2005, 08:33 PM
> *A little bit of sour grapes about the air-time, but he IS right...the more times they get highlighted in the audition clips etc...the more votes they are gonna end up getting..the more people remember them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39426*


[/QUOTE]

I have to agree with that. As the competition goes on we'll get to know the contestants better and the air time won't be as big of a factor. Right now it probably is to some extent.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 2 2005, 07:39 PM
> *We also watch AI.  I have to say, though, that I am holding judgement until I see how the voting goes this year.  Last year I was so ANGRY at the block voting for the teenagers that I quit watching.  I emailed FOX several times and finally refused to participate any longer.  I'm peeved that they haven't changed the voting to keep repeated calls from the same number from getting through.  They are making enough money on this show to institute fairer voting procedures.
> 
> I know you probably didn't want to hear my rant, but there you have it.  I love the two blond girls.  They can really sing.  In fact, I think the talent is awesome this year!  I don't even know how I would choose.  I also love the rockers.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I missed this post of yours before...








I do agree with the voting procedures...it is WRONG!
That is why I am sure that some of my favs will be off before their time....I don't even start start voting myself until closer to the end...when I definetely determine a favorite...I think that if the voting was done differently last year, perhaps the outcome would have been different.







I really thought that with the complaints that Randy, Paula, and Simon put in, that things would change. They were REALLY shocked at some of the results last year...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think the voteing should be for who u want to go not stay. u can have a lot of favs but its easy to say who was the worst...at least until it gets down to like 3 ppl. but thats my opinion, im sure some would think this wouldnt work either


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 2 2005, 09:19 PM
> * I cannot BELIEVE that Aloha left before Janay!!!!*


exactly, yes i watch AI too, my wife has turned me into a girl


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Janay probably has a big family!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 2 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Janay probably has a big family!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Haha!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 2 2005, 10:16 PM
> *i think the voteing should be for who u want to go not stay.  u can have a lot of favs but its easy to say who was the worst...at least until it gets down to like 3 ppl.  but thats my opinion, im sure some would think this wouldnt work either
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39450*


[/QUOTE]


This seems like it would work better to me...but I am not an expert either.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

How in the world did I miss this post yesterday?

OH MY GOSH LAST NIGHT...

What in the world is going on? I really liked Aloha, she was classy, I think she will have her time. 

Why do the girls suck this year? Maybe it's the song selection, but I can't believe how many of them go flat when they are singing... :new_Eyecrazy: 
I have a feeling a lot of the guys will be left standing, not only because they are better but to make up for last season with keeping was it John Stevens? The RED haired guy? Call me a mean if you must, but I thought he was the worst thing ever.

I'm not a huge Constintine fan, he bugs me... 

Makala---TOTALLY Fran Dressher!







That's what I have called her since her audition!

That's all for now...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I love the show and although simon can be mean he definetly knows what he is talking about i took singing lessons for 9 years at the carnagie hall building in new york i could really belt a tune at one time now that smoking has ruined my voice i can also tell a great singer from a ok one
so i always agree with simon

I think most are good i am not crazy about that 16 year old one she is a bit annoying and too too on i forget her name

the men are pretty good i think that guy scott is good and i feel bad for him because he doesnt fit the idol description but neither did Clay and look at him now
i think it should be about talent and talent only not looks Reuben made it 
Fantasia made it i mean they certainly werent lookers 
anyway i think they are hard on them about song selection i happen to like the songs they have been singing sometimes when they come back with the negatives it surprises me Randy is a bit weird about his song selections
anyway great show


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also forgot to say that I think Simon gets a bad rap. This year, as well as last year, Randy had just as much negative to say as Simon. The contestants always home in on what Simon says but they need to really listen to what Randy is saying, too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 3 2005, 06:23 PM
> *I also forgot to say that I think Simon gets a bad rap.  This year, as well as last year, Randy had just as much negative to say as Simon.  The contestants always home in on what Simon says but they need to really listen to what Randy is saying, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39691*


[/QUOTE]


You are right. I think it is Simon's delivery more than what he says that gives him a bad rap. He says it honestly/bluntly...and sometimes it seems like he searches for the rudest way to say it.

I chuckled when Randy said to one of the guys the other night..."that was just really bad" or "that just wasn't that good"-something like that...but still...he doesn't come off across as blunt as Simon.
Then there is sweet Paula, who can't stand it when she needs to say something less than positive. But she always starts or ends with a positive comment-even if she must give negative feedback.

I about passed out Monday night when Simon apologized to Travis for saying his was so bad-then he watched it back on the tv and it wasn't as bad as he thought the first time.







I was so surprised to hear an apology! :lol:
I bet that what they hear is TRULY different than what we hear! The band and back-up singers...I bet it is all really loud and overwhelming right there in front of the stage. Maybe that is why there have been many times when I didn't understand their negative comments, because I just didn't hear what they did...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What did you think of tonight's results?

I was a little upset....I really would have rather Mikalah go and Amanda stay!







I really thought her attempt at Barbra Streisand was pitiful-in Randy's words-"very pitchy!"...gutsy-but it didn't didn't do it for me. I love Barbra...







I didn't love Mikalah's attempt at the song...









I am sad that Janay stayed as long as she did and that Aloha went before her. I feel like Aloha should be in the top 12.

Men: I LOVED Nikko! I was very sad to see him go. I am glad that Scot is going to get another chance...but I don't think he will stay long.







Travis had talent-but not so great at song choice...










SOOO...now the fun part comes!!! I look forward to the next few weeks when they have to sing different genres. I liked it when Carrie said last week that regardless of what the "theme" is-she is gonna keep it country because that is what she is. I thought that was great! She can do it too...it is all about "song choice"! It can be done!

My problem now is going to be that there are SEVERAL that are already in my "favorite" group. I am going to hate seeing them go. Hopefully they will either shine or not in the next few weeks and it won't be so hard.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i agree with the amanda mikayla thing. i think nikko was better than constatine...but other that that im happy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 9 2005, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was very pleased with the results... so far my favorites are Anwar and Nadia. I think Nadia is totally awesome! Love her!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if Nadia wins the whole thing..


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think they kind of missed on the Mikalah/Amanda thing. Otherwise I am generally happy with the batch of contestants. There are a few that probably won't be around too long. I love Carrie, but the talent this time is so awesome that it really is going to be hard to have a favorite. I like Anwar too. And I love Bo Buice. I like the other blond girl....I like about 8 of them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with the results, too. I think it'll be an awesome season. Tough competition. The guys are really, really strong this year. Much more so than the girls, I think. I agree with Tlunn that it's a shame to see Niko go. He did such a fabulous job with Georgia on Monday. But that's the way the competition goes...


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I loved Niko and was surprised they sent him home over that Scott guy. I don't like him at all. My favs are Anwar, Constantine and Bo. I also like Carrie Underwood. The Nanny has GOT to go.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 9 2005, 11:39 PM
> *I think they kind of missed on the Mikalah/Amanda thing.  Otherwise I am generally happy with the batch of contestants.  There are a few that probably won't be around too long.  I love Carrie, but the talent this time is so awesome that it really is going to be hard to have a favorite.  I like Anwar too.  And I love Bo Buice.  I like the other blond girl....I like about 8 of them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41672*


[/QUOTE]


That is the way I feel. I think after a few weeks, my heart will break to see some of them go. Nadia is awesome on the stage...she is not my fav of the group...but her style is not my favorite. Does that make sense? As far as talent though...I think she is awesome. That is why I really think she has potential to take the whole thing...but then Anwar is good too...







There are SO many that are good!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

For me, it's easier if I think of who I like the least rather than best because there _are_ so many good ones. So, while I have a really hard time picking a favorite, I do know that I won't lose sleep if Scott and the nanny go. Quickly would be good.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this season, I would have liked to see 3 girls go and keep an extra guy. I think the guys are so much better then the girls. 
I am starting to get annoyed with Constintine, I can't stand how he stares at the camera and moves his lips all around... (







) 

Fran is going to have to really step it up, I think she has a cute personality but her song choices the past couple weeks have been










I'm not knowing what to do because Lost wasn't on last night, and itsn't back till April...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I wanted Nikko to stay! I don't like Travis so I'm glad he's gone. Amanda's last was a bad choice! But she was my favorite.

Are they gonna do that thing where they'll bring someone new in the middle of the competition or something? I didnt really watch the other seasons.

Constantine is NOT going to win this competition. He looks like he's got attitude and I don't think ppl are gonna like that. 

I don't mind if Anwar wins. I love how he's so free on stage. He really can't dance but he does anyway! LOL

Nadia's hair and style annoys me. :/


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I was thinking the Ruben/Clay season was rigged. I think they needed Ruben to be No. 1 or else he wouldn't do so well selling records. They knew Clay would do well regardless if he wins first place of not. I didn't like Ruben's album at all!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I think LaToya should have won last season as well...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Mar 10 2005, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame too because I was watching something on TV that was showing some of the former Idol contestanst and she was working with a producer, but it seemed like they were struggling to get her album produced. That's too bad, because I would love to hear it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41825
[/B][/QUOTE]


She had the look and the voice!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Who's Latoya? I don't see her on the website at all.

Duh! I see her now LOL


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, when LaToya got voted out last year and Diana DiGarmo was still there, I gave up and never watched another episode. I've been watching this year, but could quit at any time. It makes my blood boil. I don't think that everyone has to agree with me - but come on. They kept voting the teeny boppers in last year when they had the worst voices.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Mar 10 2005, 12:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


She had the look and the voice!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41828
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Um...I don't want to offend anyone, but regarding the rigging issue - I don't think that the contest is necessarily rigged because poor choices stayed or won. The public at large is not necessarily the best arbiter of what is quality or good. Consider some of the TV shows that get high ratings, or some movies that suck but score big money. Or political choices for that matter (and here I will leave this subject quick as a flash.......).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I don't think that the show is rigged. In other words I don't think that the producers have predetermined the winner. Not at all! 

My gripe continues to be with the voting system. Threre is technology that will allow a phone to continuously dial a number for the duration of the time allotted. The average person will call and vote for their favorites, get through, and stop calling. But people with the ability to continually call have a large window (East Coast to West Coast time) to call. This has to explain why some of the younger contestants who do not have strong voices (Jasmine and John from last season) kept getting voted in week after week. Remember, there were weeks when they weren't even in the bottom 3! I just feel like they should have some sort of check on their system that won't allow calls from the same phone number after, say, 10 calls have come in. This would allow everyone in a home to vote a time or two, but not allow them to spend hours calling for one person. I know that this can be done and Fox is making enough money from this show to institute some sort of check. I've seen other people (on an AI forum) suggest that they make the calls cost 50 cents each and donate the proceeds to charity. I don't favor doing this because it means that those with more money can afford to make more calls. 

Evidently I don't have nearly enough to do if I am spending this much time being irked about a show! That's why I finally had to stop watching last season. LOL


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Msmagnolia - I agree!! As you said, the system allows for multiple votes from the same person ad infinitum, and I think that's what happened last year with Jasmine. THAT irked me week after week, but I guess I'm a glutton, I came back for more. But, for some reason, I just LOVE that show! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well....









I missed the huge news at the beginning of the week about Mario leaving and Nikko coming back. I am really excited although interested to hear why exactly he left. I am glad Nikko is back. Mario is supposed to be on Letterman tonight.

So...to tonight's competition....







I am not sure if maybe my own anticipation was too high or what...







but I was not real thrilled with most of the performances tonight. In the words of Randy...they were just "Aw-ight". I thought most of them were good...but not great! Here are my opinions:

*Anthony:* I LOVE his voice and thought he did well...the judges slammed him.








*Anwar: * I LOVE his voice and he always picks "different" off the wall songs...I thought he did well...the judges didn't sing praises.








*Bo:* rocked!








*Carrie:* Has an awesome range, but seemed nervous. I wish she would loosen up and come out of her shell some. She said she wanted to show some personality, but I didn't see much.








*Constantine:* OK-not my fav








*Jessica and Lindsey:* LOVE both of their voices...and Jessica is a great performer...but the band was too loud or the mic not loud enough...at least on my end...I wonder how different it sounds there in person.
*Mikalah:*







Ba-bye!!! Can't stand her!
*Nadia and Vonzell:* both were great...but didn't stand out in my mind as their best performances... -_- 
*Scott:* Will go soon...not my fav...








*Nikko:* thought the song choice was kinda cheesy...but fitting-he did ok...but again, didn't show his voice quality the best. I really like him though.  

Looking forward to next week....seeing more out of them...ya know?

What are your opinions?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Traci, I agree with your assessment.









Gosh, so hard to choose.

Bo is outstanding. Constantine is just too cute not to like. Anwar has a beautiful voice and a really nice vibe--but I wasn't crazy 'bout his song choice tonight.

I prefer Jessica over Carrie--she just doesn't do anything for me. I thought both Nadia and Vonzelle did wonderfully tonight. I really like Vonzelle, but think that Nadia will have longer staying power unless Vonzelle steps up her game. 

I like Anthony's performance, too--perhaps he sounded different on the stage than through the TV?

My least favorites:

Lindsey, Mikalah, Scott, Niko. Although, I always enjoy their performances when they do an excellent job.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I think the most powerful & best voices are: Bo, Nadia, Carrie, Jessica, Anwar and Anthony. The ones I like the least are Mikalah and Scott, with Nikko not far behind. The ones in the middle for me are: Lindsay, Vonzell and Constantine (and I think I'm the only one who doesn't like his looks). I didn't really like any of the song choices (not that I'm picky or anything :lol: ), and I think the 60's had some absolutely kick-butt songs. I kept waiting to hear them.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 16 2005, 01:40 AM
> *IThe ones in the middle for me are: Lindsay, Vonzell and Constantine (and I think I'm the only one who doesn't like his looks). <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43696*


[/QUOTE]

I should clarify my definition of cute. I was referring more to personality and charisma than looks. As far as looks go, definitely not my type.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang I missed the begining AND Letterman! (







STUPID CHEMISTRY!!!) What happened? I liked him alot.

I'm very glad to see NIKKO too! I was unhappy that he left! This post may take me too long so I'll end it here for now. It's 1:38am right now and I'm still studying.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I tried to stay up for Letterman, but didn't make it...did anyone see it?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Not me. I'm lucky I can find my way to the bed after 10 PM without it actually qualifying as sleepwalking.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well b4 i run to school, here is a link someone sent me http://www.pagesixsixsix.com/modules/news/....php?storyid=75


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 16 2005, 09:30 AM
> *well b4 i run to school, here is a link someone sent me http://www.pagesixsixsix.com/modules/news/....php?storyid=75
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43738*


[/QUOTE]


Hmmm...interesting.....


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

*Anthony:* Does he look a blond Freddie Prinze Jr. to anyone else? I think he has a good voice, but I thought it was a little boring last night...








*Anwar: * I LOVE HIS VOICE! It is perfect, but he has to jazz it up a bit.








*Bo:* He just cracks me up!







He is spicy!!!
*Carrie:* Okay, so she was like "I want to show off my personality" YIKES







where is it? I think she has a great voice, but she is b.o.r.i.n.g.
*Constantine:*







call me crazy but he irritates the heck out of me
*Jessica * EEK! Maybe she just couldn't hear herself...
*Lindsey:* I'm glad she left the capris this week, she has a good voice, but all of her songs end up sounding the same... 
*Mikalah:*







:new_Eyecrazy: WHO DOES SHE THINK SHE IS?







I liked her at first..but now?















*Nadia * I thought she sang really well last night








*Vonzell:* She really showed off her voice, and I loved that dress








*Scott:* He just made it look really easy to sing last night, I thought he did a very nice job








*Nikko:* I say good for him for coming back,







and in my opinion he should make it at least one more week because he did WAY better then Mikalah


So I just read my post...maybe I'm just in a bad mood... haha What happened on Letterman?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well...I was really aggravated that Mikalah did not go...but Lindsey really sucked this week!







So it really didn't surprise me. She double sucked on her exit song tonight. I had to turn the channel.







I liked her voice..but she wouldn't have made it to the end. I figure Mikalah's days are numbered since she was in the bottom three. Hopfully Jessica will step it up a notch next week. I am not ready to see her go yet.


----------

